
Milan v. EPD Appeals Court Decision (result of open WiFi SWAT raid on home) - protomyth
https://www.scribd.com/doc/273258942/Milan-v-EPD-Appeals-Court-Decision
======
protomyth
The video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXqbLzHd_oo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXqbLzHd_oo)

